# Luxembourg



## brettinlux (May 21, 2013)

Hi there

Are there any other mountain bikers from Luxembourg?


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Bump, I might be moving there in a couple months myself. I visited in July and found a couple websites with a few trails, but it looked like a very small community if there is one.

I'm going to miss Seattle I have a feeling


----------

